# How many cords in this tree?



## Jagtec1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ballpark--How many cords in an 80-90' cherry, about 30" across at the base (runs to about 50' before tapering)?  Large limbs as well....I don't have pics though.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 19, 2012)

http://extension.unh.edu/resources/files/Resource001044_Rep1200.pdf


----------



## cptoneleg (Jan 20, 2012)

Jagtec1 said:
			
		

> Ballpark--How many cords in an 80-90' cherry, about 30" across at the base (runs to about 50' before tapering)?  Large limbs as well....I don't have pics though.




   No pictures no fun= = = 0 cords


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hopefully I will be posting some this weekend. :cheese:  Large cherry, and a maple coming my way if all works out.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 20, 2012)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Jagtec1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, we want to see this monstrous Cherry. But I'd guess it's gotta be close to two cords.


----------



## maxed_out (Jan 20, 2012)

Allright I'll start sight unseen at 1.5 cords.  Hows that.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 20, 2012)

I learned my lesson about scrounging trees that big.

I've got some massive maple trunk sections in my yard that are too big to handle, and too big to split.

They are going to get moved (somehow) to my fire pit, where they will become seats.

The biggest problem I had was that the grain was so gnarly in those big hunks that they won't split.  They just tear.

-SF


----------



## jabush (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll say around 3 cords if you get all the wood in the crown.  Less if most of the crown gets chipped.
For reference, I scored a large Red oak from a friend last spring.  Tree was 37" dbh and about 75-80' tall.  The tree company bucked everything up and chipped all limbs 6" and smaller.  My buddy asked me to leave him a face cord and I got the rest.
Final tally for me was just over 3 cords split and stacked.  I figure with the face cord I left for my buddy and the fair amount of crown wood that got chipped, the tree probably had around 4 cords total.


----------



## bpirger (Jan 20, 2012)

A cherry that size....can it be a saw log?  I'd think there's money in that...well beyond firewood...if it is in good shape!


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 20, 2012)

bpirger said:
			
		

> A cherry that size....can it be a saw log?  I'd think there's money in that...well beyond firewood...if it is in good shape!



I was thinking the same thing.  2008 was our last major harvest from my parents' farm, and we sent black cherries down to 16" to the mill.  Of course, these were nice straight forest trees.


----------



## cptoneleg (Jan 20, 2012)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> bpirger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  Around here noone wants 1 or 2 trees, you could rent a truck something to load it and get it to the mill yourself and get it rejected. Then count your losses


----------



## smokinj (Jan 20, 2012)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> TreePointer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here they just want a credit card on file for damages.... :lol:


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jan 23, 2012)

I brought most of it home this weekend...boy what a lot of work loading the big pieces!  There are still about 6 rounds about 30" in diameter that I have to 1/4 to move.  My chainsaw decided to bind up, so I couldn't finish up.  Here is a pic of what I have so far.  I think the tree guy exaggerated a bit on the size.  FWIW, the pile is about the height of our minivan.  Now the question...what would be a fair price to pay for this wood?


----------



## Brogan007 (Jan 23, 2012)

Price to you, as it sits..... with me doing all the loading, hauling, splitting & stacking...I'd pay you $50.
I figure it this way.  If I found that tree, I'd be able to drop it, then hire a Hispanic who'd buck it for $8/hr.
4-6 hrs would get it to your stage.  These guys work the pants off regular Americans, all day, every day.
Lots of folks here have trees to be removed, for free, just keep the wood.


----------

